# Waking up Dizzy...should I be concerned?



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2010)

Today I woke up and I was dizzy, like room-spinning dizzy. [Though I wasn't actually seeing the room spin, as you would if you had been twirling around. ]
I would not get off of the recliner I slept on, for fear I'd fall down. 

I'm still actually a bit dizzy and light-headed, and it's been a tad over an hour now.


Has anyone else had this happen? Should I be concerned? 


I could understand this if I had been partying or something last night, but I wasn't. But I do have the onset of a cold [just the coughing part, so far, but my mum is sick and it's inevitable I'm getting it.] Could that be a contributing factor?


----------



## Theresa48 (Mar 6, 2010)

If you have a cold or are getting one, it could be an inner ear thing....beginning of an infection. Could also be many other things. I think it would be a good idea to get it checked out by a doctor to make sure all is okay with you. Let us know how you are doing. Take care!


----------



## Paul (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a link to the Mayo Clinic's symptom checker for dizziness. Here you can check off all the symptoms of dizziness you have experienced and then click of the button "Find the Cause." 

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/sy...d2ea-2a5d-9994-ec0bd64540b55b9b&tab=dizziness

Please go and get checked out by a medical professional. Dizziness may be a symptom of something very serious.

Plump Princess let us know what you find out, okay?



Your Plump Princess said:


> Today I woke up and I was dizzy, like room-spinning dizzy. [Though I wasn't actually seeing the room spin, as you would if you had been twirling around. ]
> I would not get off of the recliner I slept on, for fear I'd fall down.
> 
> I'm still actually a bit dizzy and light-headed, and it's been a tad over an hour now.
> ...


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Hon,

I agree with Theresa48. It might be inner ear stuff from a cold and feel like you should get it checked out.

I'm also wondering if diabetes runs in your family. If my blood sugar is low I can hardly stand up, can't make decisions or clearly answer questions. If I have a low sugar 'incident', it often takes a while to feel right after. After you had this feeling and before the hour was up, did you eat something?

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2010)

try a bed instead of a recliner! seriously. sleeping flat can help. good luck.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Well now that I am back at my fathers, and sleeping in my bed. [thank gods.] It has not happened again. 

I don't have health insurance, so I don't go see the doctor. No, luckily for me diabetes doesn't run in my family. [Otherwise I'd be extremely worried.] And I've suffered from Vertigo before, according to my dad. [I have this thing, where I can't remember anything more than tidbits from like.. the last year or so, back through to birth. Just like soon I'll stop remembering things about 08-09. ] 


But Thank you guys so much.
When something strange happens, I tend to worry.
Not because of the dreaded "Something might be wrong" But the dreaded "How am I gonna pay to fix it".


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully you won't have any recurrences and you can relax... Whatever the cause, if you feel dizzy again it's good to remember the possible hazard: if you try anything radical, like getting up quickly, you could slip & fall. Aside from the question of "what does dizziness represent as a symptom" --a serious question to be sure-- is the associated question "how do i cope with dizziness". Go slow. I had a bout where i was lightheaded, due to low blood pressure (i'd had blood taken), and almost fell down some stairs. I had the good sense to sit down before i fell down. So what if i looked silly sitting on the stairs? i was alive. I grabbed the railing and groped along. You find out the cause later. First make sure you survive the experience.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 14, 2010)

PlumpPrincess,

I am glad to hear you are feeling better. Remember, if you don't have health insurance, you can go to a state run teaching hospital and they will treat you and charged based on your income. Also, you should buy yourself (or have your pop gift you) a blood pressure monitor. Get one that sits on your wrist area. (They are the easiest to wear for larger arms.) These testers are pretty accurate nowadays and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Mar 15, 2010)

I once woke up dizzy and it would not go away. It turned out to be Virtigo. I had an inner ear infection. I wish it on nobody. It was terrible, I could not keep my head up and I kept throwing up. I had to get a shot at the doctors
office. I took me 4 days to get over it. I never want to go through it again.


----------



## mel (Mar 16, 2010)

my son has this happen when his sinus' are acting up..I hope that is all it is for you


----------



## Vega (Mar 23, 2010)

I get dizzy sometimes when I haven't eaten in a while and stand up too fast from sitting down. While it's most likely an inner-ear infection that causes this, it could also be that you are standing up too fast from a sleeping state where your pulse is lower.


----------



## supersizebbw (Mar 27, 2010)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I once woke up dizzy and it would not go away. It turned out to be Virtigo. I had an inner ear infection. I wish it on nobody. It was terrible, I could not keep my head up and I kept throwing up. I had to get a shot at the doctors
> office. I took me 4 days to get over it. I never want to go through it again.



I had this exactly happen to me before. It started off really mildand even thought i was imagining it...but then got progressively worse to the point where the dizziness rendered me incapable of walking or functioning, then the throwing up started which is when i went to see a doctor. He diagnosed me with vertigo, an infection of my inner ear and put me on meds and it took a few days before it went away.

@plumpprincess: glad to hear in your update that the dizziness was just that one time and wasn't recurring...glad your feeling better now


----------

